# Let's see those engine bays



## Soul boy 68

Please show off your engine bay, be it a humble 1.0 to right up to a V12, it doesn't matter, I would love to see them. Please state car and engine size if you wish. Here is my engine bay from my 2.0 litre Audi S1.


----------



## Jag 63

:thumb: very sweet.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Jag 63 said:


> :thumb: very sweet.


Please post your engine bay my friend when you get a chance, a nice jag engine under that bonnet, a V6?


----------



## MDC250

C250

2.1 CDI


----------



## Jag 63

Sorry no just a straight 4 diesel and a bit dirty at the moment, will be cleaned up on the 15th May when the car has a machine polish. Will post a pic then :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Jag 63 said:


> Sorry no just a straight 4 diesel and a bit dirty at the moment, will be cleaned up on the 15th May when the car has a machine polish. Will post a pic then :thumb:


Looking forward to it. Looking forward to a fine selection of engine bays of all shapes and sizes, the engine bays are a bit of an unsung hero on this forum


----------



## Crafoo

Not as clean as the others posted but mine is 16 years old 

2.0 Evo 6


----------



## Soul boy 68

Crafoo said:


> Not as clean as the others posted but mine is 16 years old
> 
> 2.0 Evo 6


No way :doublesho that's 16 years old, more like 16 days old, that looks fab Crafoo, a credit to you. :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

That is very tidy Crafoo 

I'd eat my dinner off that but as its casserole I'd make a right old mess


----------



## Crafoo

I have to confess that is actually how it came to me (imported from Japan) so it's not actually my work, but it does still look like that now 

Here's how it looks as of last weekend (the sun bleached the picture somewhat so it looks like it's faded in places)


----------



## jim23496

nothing special  polo 6N2 1.4 16v :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81

2006 hyundai coupe 2.7 v6 :driver:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very nice job  I'll get a picture of the toy my 1.0 but it's different lol and guarantee will be the only 1


----------



## footfistart

My old focus 1.6tdci


----------



## footfistart

And this is my other half old titanium x 1.6 fiesta


----------



## CLS500Benz

2002 Vauxhall Omega Elite 3.2 V6


----------



## s29nta

My 1.8 TDCI mondeo engine bay


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I've sold my beloved CLK as it wasn't being used so we're down to 3 cars now. The 911 still has its engine on the floor so that doesn't count so only my partners daily, the DW10 2.0 4 pot diesel in the Volvo S40



And my daily DB9 V12


----------



## Alfa male

I'm part way refurbing my Alfa GTV V6 engine bay, but here you go. Let's see if someone can post a prettier engine than this


----------



## MDC250

Not a lot of room left there in the DB9 bay


----------



## MDC250

Alfa male said:


> I'm part way refurbing my Alfa GTV V6 engine bay, but here you go. Let's see if someone can post a prettier engine than this


Stunning


----------



## Jag 63

Crafoo said:


> Not as clean as the others posted but mine is 16 years old
> 
> 2.0 Evo 6


Looks good to me.


----------



## nichol4s

The old mans old Saab 93



Not bad for high miler


----------



## davstt




----------



## Anzafin

BMW E60 M5.


----------



## andye




----------



## FIL 4822

This was the engine bay in my Vectra C 2.0Turbo. Sadly, I no longer have the car.


----------



## AuralisMatty




----------



## matt-rudd

Astra gtc vxr:


----------



## Jonnybbad




----------



## Mikej857

Focus ST with full RS conversion, forged rods & pistons ect ect


----------



## Mean & clean

My MG ZR 1.8 K-Series engine.

All of the stickers in there are relevant to what's on the car.

20130805-20130805-IMG_6721 by -Mean & Green-

20130805-20130805-IMG_6724 by -Mean & Green-


----------



## pantypoos

Nissan Leaf, looks surprisingly normal considering there's no internal combustion engine.


----------



## Pittsy

I read this thread and was a bit embarrassed about the state of mine so gave it a quick going over.:thumb:



Trims etc cleaned with brushes and AF Verso at 10-1 , rinsed, dried and dressed with AS Highstyle.
looking a little better, i am thinking i might need to spend a bit more time :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST

My recently departed Cooper S..



















Never did get around to sorting the two rusty bolts.


----------



## Turkleton




----------



## ChrisST

My recently departed Z4..


----------



## ChrisST

And my old RS which I don't miss in the slightest..........

..... I'm also a really poor liar!!! :lol:


----------



## JAISCOSSIE

[/URL]


----------



## Cookies

The engine bay of my 2012 Exeo 2.0 tdi CR170.










Cooks


----------



## Crafoo

Jag 63 said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanks fella


----------



## Dave KG

Mine aint clean, but here we go...



Engine bay of a 30k mile a year all weather, all roads and off-road workhorse


----------



## s29nta

JAISCOSSIE, that engine is spottless! well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Evo_automotive

My sensible 5 door hatchback...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jack R

Here mine, 2001 Land Rover discovery 2 with 168,000 on the clock










And just to prove it gets used properly


----------



## neilb62

Getting there..... 2001 BMW E39 M5



Need to change that expansion tank, it's minging...


----------



## lenny151

my audi s3  bit dirty at the front like


----------



## S3LDM

My 2007 Hawkey STI


----------



## Crafoo

S3LDM said:


> My 2007 Hawkey STI


That's seriously clean :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

A nice new 5.0 v8 supercharged range rover with a tad over 500bhp and only 116miles on the clock.



Shame there's not really much to see..lol


----------



## Jamie_M

My 2007 Focus ST 2.5 lump



















My 2003 206 GTi180 2.0 lump



















My old 2003 Saxo VTS 1.6 lump


----------



## Teale41




----------



## ibiza55

Jamie_M said:


> My 2007 Focus ST 2.5 lump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2003 206 GTi180 2.0 lump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old 2003 Saxo VTS 1.6 lump


Beautiful 206 and focus


----------



## ColinG

Hi

Range Rover 4.2, fairly clean and tidy. Silver portion of the engine cover could do with some attention, tried APC so far.









My X type which is currently without MOT and off the road


----------



## scratcher

My little car



My diesel daily. It's an old photo but looks exactly the same :lol:



And when I had a fun daily car. Haha!


----------



## FiestaGirlie

My little car. Abarth 595 1.4 Turbo


----------



## SBM

Here's my V8 in my S4 - this is unwashed, will post another once it's had a "seeing too"  She's 11 years old now...



Ben


----------



## Shiny

Mines far from perfect, but it is a lot better than when i first got the car -










And now it's a load of Pollocks...










Latest picture


----------



## Olly RS

Not mine but deserves to be on here!

1927 Bentley. Worth around £1m

O/S shot 

Carbs O/S


----------



## robertdon777

DLGWRX02 said:


> A nice new 5.0 v8 supercharged range rover with a tad over 500bhp and only 116miles on the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame there's not really much to see..lol


Such a shame to cover it with Plastic...A beast like that needs to be on full view


----------



## STick220

Here's my ST220 before I used a handheld steam cleaner and some basic products:









And afterwards, still a long way to go but much better:


----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## edition_25

My 2003 206 GTi180 2.0 lump



















Any link to write up or resto on this?


----------



## stnilsson

My 99 Ferrari 360 engine bay after a treatment with Meguiars two stage engine clean and dressing.


----------



## matt_83

My 1999 BMW E36 328i Sport.


----------



## Kirkyworld




----------



## Jack R

Kirkyworld said:


>


I don't think I've seen transit engines that clean even when they've been on display at shows:lol: looks lovely mate


----------



## pantypoos

Here's Mrs P's Toyota Auris


----------



## SeanC2

Here's my 2006 1.6 C2 VTS


----------



## dubstyle

Here is mine


----------



## luke 200




----------



## recarouk

first 1.0?



my Skoda Citigo Monte Carlo edition 3 pot


----------



## Serkie

This thread has made me realise I need to clean my bay! Nice bank holiday job for tomorrow.


----------



## SBM

luke 200 said:


>


Tat is proper piece of Cossie kit! :argie:


----------



## luke 200

Thanks. Was my pride and joy for 5 years! Sold her in December.
On a different turbo she made 554.7bhp


----------



## luke 200




----------



## Chevyulrik

Soul boy 68 said:


> No way :doublesho that's 16 years old, more like 16 days old, that looks fab Crafoo, a credit to you. :thumb:


Looks mint - Maybe you are not satisfied but you have nothing to be ashamed of.
One thing I can't stand with Japanese cars though- is that they are primer in the engine bay. Too cheap.


----------



## SBM

luke 200 said:


> Thanks. Was my pride and joy for 5 years! Sold her in December.
> On a different turbo she made 554.7bhp


JEEZ! :argie::argie: have you got any videos of that?


----------



## Jamie_M

edition_25 said:


> My 2003 206 GTi180 2.0 lump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any link to write up or resto on this?


Hi thanks I do, it's filled with quite a lot of garbage though lol

http://www.saxperience.com/forum/showthread.php?t=358854


----------



## Benn

Mine from last summer.


----------



## badly_dubbed

no the best shot of it tbf


----------



## JwilliamsM

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Jack R




----------



## SBM

footfistart said:


> And this is my other half old titanium x 1.6 fiesta


That is very tidy :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mike!

Evo 9



My old Astra


----------



## R7KY D

Straight 6 - 3.0L









V8 - 4.3L


----------



## c4 loeb




----------



## ChrisJD

One of my EVO...










Chris.


----------



## joey.180sx

Few of my ones.


----------



## Naranto




----------



## Waylander-A4

24 Year old Porsche 968


----------



## Crafoo

Waylander-A4 said:


> 24 Year old Porsche 968


That's a right old mess! Lol

Phenomenally clean, well done that man.


----------



## Bero

Any advance on 6.2?



Crafoo said:


> That's a right old mess! Lol
> 
> Phenomenally clean, well done that man.


I disagree, looks better like than a big stupid plastic cover that does nothing other than hide the mechanicals.


----------



## caddydaddyoad

Mk1 Fiesta Xr2 with zetec conversion


----------



## footfistart

A couple of Ford's from a meeting not long ago.

St220 v6 which is a competition winner time and time again.










And ultimate green focus RS tuned by Auto specialist with appropriate 430bhp.


----------



## Dan the 480 Man

Audi A4 S-Line 2.0TDi


----------



## Bigoggy

Not as nice as some but come up well with some gtechniq c4 and tac system metal polish


----------



## evogeof

my old evo



my gtr


----------



## Wyldie

Recent detail of the my engine bay. To be fair it wasn't really dirty but it makes it much easier to keep on top of it.

2006 BMW Z4 2.5si.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just thought I'de throw in a few more

A before shot of my old 406 then I deleted the after shot! [email protected]


my forester sti


my 51 wrx


My S4, and possibly the best sounding of them all.


----------



## kwaka jack

My A5


----------



## Crafoo

There are some scarily clean engine bays on here, I'm starting to think most of you guys don't drive your cars lol


----------



## JwilliamsM

my girlfriends abarth 500 engine bay, was like this before we even bought it!
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Peugeot

JwilliamsM said:


> my girlfriends abarth 500 engine bay, was like this before we even bought it!
> Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


A small compact engine for a small car for the town:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Naranto said:


>


Clean is an understatement for this Saab!


----------



## Peugeot

robertdon777 said:


> Clean is an understatement for this Saab!


what engine power is that


----------



## john m3

My M3


----------



## ImDesigner

My N52

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## tomelmer

My Astra need to get a better close up


----------



## robertdon777

Peugeot said:


> what engine power is that


Not sure as its not mine, think they were around 150bhp maybe less for early models.

Later 900 T16S were 175bhp and the Carlsson were 185bhp


----------



## Naranto

Here you go:
Its engine is a turbocharged petrol, 2 litre, single overhead camshaft 4 cylinder with 2 valves per cylinder. This unit produces 145 bhp (147 PS/108 kW) of power at 5000 rpm, and maximum torque of 236 N·m (174 lb·ft/24.1 kgm) at 3000 rpm.
The engine drives the wheels compliments of a 4 speed manual transmission.
0-60 8.3 seconds
Top speed 123mph

It's the mid range grunt (as found on all turbocharged SAABs) that sets it apart. In its day it was quick:
50-80mph
BMW 323i - 10 seconds
Alfa 2000 GTV - 9 seconds
SAAB 99 turbo - 6 seconds










This 2 door model was a homologation special, for use in the WRC, driven by Stig Blomqvist. 900 were made, with 200 in black.


----------



## K-Cee

" The Engine room"


----------



## OILRS




----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Mines nothing special but I have it a good clean yesterday and I'm pretty impressed with the results!
Before:









After:


----------



## nickyd

Good hard work, there.:thumb:
N.


----------



## Dazzel81

Hyundai coupe (gen 2) 2 litre


----------



## Dazzel81

Nissan 350Z


----------



## DD1

My 1994 GT4


----------



## ash172

My BMW 318d m-sport


----------



## djryan25




----------



## Dexy

Astra GSI

Engine 2 by Derek Mackinnon, on Flickr


----------



## Lee275




----------



## andyy

My MKV R32. It's just standard and clean


----------



## darreni

M3 CSL, a quick engine bay clean last week (fist time for 4 years!!)


----------



## SBM

Just cleaned the V8 with my trusted BH Surfex HD:
from this:


to this:


----------



## ian12

My jdm sti


----------



## James_R

Honda CRZ
Using Bilt Hamber Surfex HD & 303 Aerospace as dressing

From this



To this


----------



## Benn

Need more chrome in here....


----------



## justinio




----------



## cossack

My griff


----------



## Lee275

cossack said:


> My griff


Me like this!


----------



## Bero

cossack said:


> My griff


Is that a custom exhaust? Surely it never came from the factory like that.....even from TVR? :lol:

Any idea why it's routed forward as well...the only thing I can think is to mount the engine further back....but it still does not make much sense to me.


----------



## cossack

Cheers lee :thumb:

The headers and y piece are custom made, the routing is a conjunction of a lot of things, engine position, chassis design, ground clearance and front exterior design and aesthetics, to sum up, they were a ***** to route any other way and have the car look as it does!


----------



## evobaz

Here's one of my engine bay


----------



## Dazzel81

Honda legend 3.5 V6


----------



## snowy1

SEAT Ibiza 1.2 TSI








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Oldsparky

My type r civic. Nothing special but I like to keep it clean


----------



## Oldsparky

One more


----------



## Juke_Fan

My Juke's engine bay after a quick clean with G101 & Tango. Rubber and Plastic dressing used on the (you guessed it ) rubber and plastic and Wax Detail Spray on any paintwork.

This is the basic 1.6 petrol engine.


----------



## footfistart

My Mrs fiesta 1.4 got the steam clean, ipa and then 303. Came out alright I think.


----------



## Guest

Original 15 year old bay never been steam cleaned de-greased or polished up


----------



## Bristle Hound

My 3 litre supercharged V6 S4 :argie:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363500



& the good ladies 1.2 Ka 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361577


----------



## Dazzel81

Mini cooper 1.6


----------



## Mikej857

My focus ST


----------



## footfistart

My mates e190d before and after.


----------



## Benn

Are we allowed more than one? As someone took a nice one of mine.


----------



## footfistart

Benn said:


> Are we allowed more than one? As someone took a nice one of mine.


I can't see why not.


----------



## hulla the hulla

[/URL][/IMG]

335i


----------



## kartman

Here is my minimalist mini engine bay


----------



## Benn

Taken by a friend at a show.

Less is more all the way...


----------



## mac1459

*engine bay*

astra j gtc vxr


----------



## footfistart

My 2.2tdci


----------



## BoxsterPHD




----------



## Alex_225




----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## Dazzel81

Fiesta ST3


----------



## PugIain

2011 508 GT


----------



## Jamie_M

2007 Focus ST 2.5T


----------



## Maniac

My BMW e89 (z4) just turned 6 years old...


----------



## 47p2

A few of mine


----------



## crazylegs

This is one of my xr3i when I did the shows.


One of my focus which sold.


----------



## Tembaco

6.5L V12 BiTurbo 612hp 1000nm torq


----------



## MDC250

^ bet that's thirsty


----------



## gabrielleitao

amazing!  very well done!


----------



## TheAngryDog

Wow, some proper clean engines here.



Could do with a clean though its not looking too bad. Any recommendations for what to use to clean it?


----------



## G105ALY

Here is mine at the moment. However, on Oct 16 I will be having some very special things done to it, including lots of real carbon fibre, plenum mod, new hoses etc. very excited.


----------



## Redhotmini

1962 mini van engine bay. Work still ongoing.


----------



## Dazzel81

TheAngryDog said:


> Wow, some proper clean engines here.
> 
> 
> 
> Could do with a clean though its not looking too bad. Any recommendations for what to use to clean it?


I would go with britemax grime out & dress with 303 Aerospace Protectant :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor

Aston Martin DBS that I detailed earlier this year. No plastic boxes here....


----------



## Bero

Tembaco said:


> 6.5L V12 BiTurbo 612hp 1000nm torq


Is that a Brabus version? I thought they were 6L V12 Bi-turbo in standard guise?


----------



## Tembaco

Sorry, my mistake. Its 6L.


----------



## robbieD

Picture from earlier this year when I was getting ready for Waxstock.

Little 1.6 B16B engine Producing 182bhp at 8400rpm  always good fun.


----------



## neilb62

You've seen mine before but not with the new expansion tank.



Another job crossed off.... :wave:


----------



## G105ALY

Finally got all of my parts installed:


----------



## VIPER

Mildly modded (for now ) 3.0 straight six:


----------



## Jamie_M




----------



## pt1

Quick pic of my fn2 engine bay..


----------



## DrEskimo




----------



## Sport Driver

Can I also apply with 1.0 MPI engine in VW Up! ?


----------



## Jack R

Just made a start on my engine bay but not sure if I dare put it on here, might get frowned upon:lol:


----------



## JwilliamsM

On the day i had it, quick wipe down with surfex hd and then some carpro perl 

IMG_2687 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## matt_83

My LCR 225


----------



## VIPER

JwilliamsM said:


> On the day i had it, quick wipe down with surfex hd and then some carpro perl


The PERL is good stuff, isn't it! What ratio are you using it at for engine bay dressing? I have mine at 1:1 for this, but I use it neat for tyres.


----------



## scrounger

Freshly washed V12


----------



## djryan25

The hours I spend in here cleaning :buffer:


----------



## Baran35

1.2TSI


----------



## FJ1000

Could do with a new coolant tank - looking a bit beige!

And the RS logo is peeling...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIPER

Some trick-looking bays in here! :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

FJ1000 said:


> Could do with a new coolant tank - looking a bit beige


It's also looking very empty judging by the coolant level


----------



## rob267

JR1982 said:


> It's also looking very empty judging by the coolant level


Yeah needs topping up i would say.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mgtf

MDC250 said:


> C250
> 
> 2.1 CDI


Nice engine bay
What did u use to clean the bay with
Did you coverup the electrics
We have the same engine in ours
Cheer


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Was round at my Dad's so popped the 159's bonnet



2.2 JTS lump

Would post a pic of my D5 but it's filthy!!! Also have my sisters A4 1.8T to do very soon


----------



## Slammedorion

New exhaust manifold on the Orion


----------



## b19bst

Nothing fancy as its standard but I cleaned it yesterday with c4.

A few pics from my skyline I used to own. Now I spent mega time on this as you will see. Hope you like .







Then my coossie before that .



I think I have an obsession with cleaning cars. Haha


----------



## Leooo

Nothing like a thread revival!

Heres a few I've owned over the years bar one.. the non jap one lol


----------



## chongo

TAC System plastic magic plus coating.


----------



## mikkod

WIP N62


----------



## Ford8loke




----------



## Hazbobsnr

My 6.2L V8, Vauxhall VXR8 (Holden)


----------



## Bristle Hound

The wife's new F55 MINI Cooper S 5 Door :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

My BMW M2, 3.0 L straight 6 with 370 BHP. Nice and new with only 17 miles on the clock. It may not look it on the picture but the engine is a fair big lump.


----------



## DouglasH

My 2002 Jaguar S Type R, 4.2 Litre-400BHP-V8-Supercharged.


----------



## Blacky010_10




----------



## Maffas85

My mk4 astra sri turbo running stage 3.5 at 330bhp
In need of a good clean just not had chance due to work and always raining on my days off

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## s29nta

my st24:thumb:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Serkie

Lots of plastic to treat...


----------



## simon_punto

My 21 year old punto's 1.2 75 fire engine


----------



## Baran35

My new A1's 1.4TFSI 122hp engine bay;


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

GT86


----------



## Daytonamc

Quick before and after on my old B7 A4.


----------



## Daytonamc

And one of my new A5:


----------



## Ionutzs

My mk2 Scorpio Cosworth.


----------



## meraredgti




----------



## LewisChadwick7

nothing speacial just a good clean for a 10 year old bay


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Two of the finest Italian cylinders


----------



## dave9

*F10 m5*

4.4TT v8....560bhp


----------



## muchoado

what an engine in that bm


----------



## Steinlager-M5

V10 M5


----------



## headhurts

Mercedes E350

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dragan75

my beast......










Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH2508

Old Skool, no plastic covers here...


----------



## Soul boy 68

Detailed the engine bay of my M2 for the first time since I took delivery of it last October. Nothing to bad mind, just a build up of dust and some road grime. Anyway I attcked it with R222 total auto wash and I agitated it with a detailing brush to create a nice foam, then left to dwell for around five minutes after which a hosed the engine bay down then I took my trusty metro vac airforce blaster and dried the engine bay down, I polished some of the metal parts I could reach with Meguires NTX metal polish and finally I sprayed librially with Auto Finesse Dressle and here is the result.


----------



## techman56

Soul boy 68 said:


> Detailed the engine bay of my M2 for the first time since I took delivery of it last October. Nothing to bad mind, just a build up of dust and some road grime. Anyway I attcked it with R222 total auto wash and I agitated it with a detailing brush to create a nice foam, then left to dwell for around five minutes after which a hosed the engine bay down then I took my trusty metro vac airforce blaster and dried the engine bay down, I polished some of the metal parts I could reach with Meguires NTX metal polish and finally I sprayed librially with Auto Finesse Dressle and here is the result.
> 
> View attachment 50229


Looks great. Did you have to cover any parts of the engine bay before using the hose?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggy72

JAGUAR S-TYPE R 4.2 SUPERCHARGED
autglym engine and machine cleaner, hosed down then sprayed with autoglym plastic and rubber dressing whilst still wet.


----------



## G105ALY

My Focus RS:


----------



## G105ALY

My XR2I:


----------



## Harry_p

One of the few times mine has been cleaned under there...

1996 BMW e36 m3 evo (3.2). Back when engines didn't have to be hidden from view.


----------



## Leooo

My 93 rx7 bay! Being sold tomorrow! Weep!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

techman56 said:


> Looks great. Did you have to cover any parts of the engine bay before using the hose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I covered the alternator and a couple of exposed cables with kitchen foil, as you probably know kitchen foil is water proof and it easily moulds around objects.


----------



## Soul boy 68

G105ALY said:


> My Focus RS:


Love the matching green pipe works and that carbon trim :argie: :thumb: that is serious attention to detail.


----------



## A777

2005 M5 e60 - daily drive for 9 years.


----------



## Bryman

cleaning the engine bay is something ive never tried, ive keep them cobweb free and the inside of the wings....some of these pics are mighty impressive  im pretty sure it helps to keep them like that from new rather than tackling some years later


----------



## Leooo

My own audi bay, and a customers before and after























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamGill

bare bones works wonder

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dax

No fancy engine bay - a Honda Jazz 1.4
The before photos are from when the car was 5 ,5 years old and never cleaned by the previous owner. After photos from last year May when i first cleaned an engine bay in my life.  No hose, snow foam or running water, too scared for that.:doublesho Just APC, brushes and wet & damp microfibers. Plastic and rubber dressed with Finish Kare #350 (50/50). 
Now it's only swiffering once a month, hahaha, and occasionally a damp microfiber with a little APC before some FK #350.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Just a bit of vinyl & rubber care wipeover


----------



## Staticsri




----------



## Theodordromer

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Westfield 5.1 V8


----------



## G105ALY

A slight change to mine with the addition of a new Turbo Crossover pipe:


----------



## chefy

My Capri


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## cleslie

My 17 year old Audi TT


----------



## Pathfinder1

*1998 300 tdi Land Rover Defender 90*


----------



## TurboThredders

10 year old Audi A4 2.0 TFSI


----------



## monkeybuffer

Mine.


----------



## Oskarcc

2011 Alfa Romeo 159 2.0 JTDM:


----------



## Jamie_M

Last time I posted;










Then changed my inlet plenum and added some fancy washers.










Then de-cluttered the bay of stickers and added some fancy gold countersunk allen screws.


----------



## Shiny

Recent one from Simply Jap


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## Scoobr

My Megane Renaultsport 275 Cup-S engine bay :thumb:

IMG_4090 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_4096 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_4093 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_4094 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## Hilder

2017 Scirocco R


----------



## Leooo

Couple from yesterday 
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Northhomie

Here's mine

2008 A8 4.2TDI

Screenshot_2017-01-20-20-44-53 by Northhomie, on Flickr

1989 200 20v T Q

Snapchat-1556910391 by Northhomie, on Flickr

Complete A8 car project thread available here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389133


----------



## Nick-ST

MK5 R32


----------



## Brad-Smith

E46 M3


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

A 180 mad Italian ponies in such a small space.


----------



## David-Ti

2011 Nissan 370z


----------



## robbo777

Some very nice engine bays.


----------



## Fentum

*SLK deep clean for first time in fourteen years*

I've just cleaned this engine bay in my wife's 2003 SLK. I think it was the first time it had seen any form of detergent in fourteen years:wall:.

I must have spent a day on the engine bay alone in all, including applying Q-Tips to all the metal channels on the bonnet and wings.

I spent another day on the interior and around two and a half days on the bodywork. Plus a day tidying up two wheels.

Process:

Liberal dose of some no-name engine degreaser applied to all bits. 
A lot of brush agitation. 
Localised wash off with a 5 litre garden spray bottle. 
Repeat steps above twice. 
Apply Q Tips in all the channels and hard to get bits on the engine block and ancillaries to dislodge dirt where even a detailing brush could not get.
Localised wash off with a 5 litre garden spray bottle. 
Wash down all surfaces with Aerospace 303 APC. 
More Q Tips.
Rinse as above.
Wash down all surfaces with Koch Chemie FSE. 
Wurth Rubber Care applied to all rubber hoses and seals.
Aerospace Protectant applied to all surfaces.
Engine bay paintwork waxed with Arexon's Metallic Wax (cheap Italian supermarket car wax).
Electronic contact cleaner to all electric connections.
Spot of fresh grease added to + and - on battery terminals.

Results (sorry for iPhone picture quality - what look like water spots are not there in reality!):


















































































This was the first time I've had to tackle a really filthy engine bay:detailer:. The reality is, I think, that it is the same process as doing doing a well-maintained one only you need to repeat the process several times:lol:

Peter


----------



## Shiny

One of mine from the weekend from a different angle.


----------



## percymon

Having only seen my engine for the second time in 12 years last week (due to a water pump change), i thought i'd better give it 30 minutes of tlc before closing it all up again..

before..



after..





Products used were what i had to hand..

Muc-Off Nano Tech Bicycle Cleaner (Pretty rubbish on a dirty mountain bike, so pretty safe for this job!)
Agitated with soft detail brush
Water rinse from garden hose with nozzle 95% closed (ie almost spray mist)
Ran engine for 3 minutes to drive off most moisture 
Quick wipe over with 303 Protectant

Not perfect by any means but as the only people who get to see it are the service guys, it wasn't worth a whole bunch of effort


----------



## Njs71

Winter prep in progress.

Engine bay done

First used Megs APC
Washed with hot soapy water
Dried
Cover everything in ACF50
Job Done


----------



## Soul boy 68

My M2's new look engine bay.


----------



## chongo

Soul boy 68 said:


> My M2's new look engine bay.


That looks amazing bud:thumb: totally makes the engine bay stand out. How long did you have to leave the covers with them.


----------



## Soul boy 68

chongo said:


> That looks amazing bud:thumb: totally makes the engine bay stand out. How long did you have to leave the covers with them.


It took the best part of a week to do all the work Mike, no issues at all without the engine cover and strut braces, as for the air intake, I left the car with them for a couple of days, that was a separate job.


----------



## Daytonamc

Cheeky pic after new expansion tank.


----------



## Jag_Andrew

My 2.2 XF Sportbrake during winter prep









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## svended




----------



## JAISCOSSIE

One of my 1960 vw Beetles engine which i restored and detailed last winter


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I cleaned three of our cars today.

All very different:-


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## VOYAGERXP




----------



## Gareth_Rees

Previous and current car...


----------



## M4TT17




----------



## sevenfourate




----------



## Roogar

1.6 mk1 focus









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07

My focus after a quick clean and spray of dressle.


----------



## A777

e60 2005 - 8 years of fun


----------



## Nickl

Audi S3 with APR CAI


----------



## Mason

My E46 M3 ........

20170917_175617 by T Timbers, on Flickr

20170917_180033 by T Timbers, on Flickr

.


----------



## pt1

Fn2









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart

My bay as it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techman56

BMW E60 530d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lijongtao

I turned these photos around to endure they were the right way up. I uploaded them, and they are the wring way again. Arggggg. Hope you can see them anyway


----------



## Jack R

I don’t think that’s the main problem with the photos, I think you might of got the wrong thread also


----------



## Dave Y

Subaru forged 2.5...... 480bhp


----------



## frankc

I thought I was obsessive about my engine bay.  Some nice ones on here.

This is my effort. Not cleaned for a photo but it shows the general condition. When I first got my car it was _really,_ really messy. I could have gone the 'bling' route but want to keep it original. Not bad for a 15 year old engine though.



Just a small sample of what it was like before.........




Mid clean.



After working on the pipe above...... Took another month to bring out the true shine on the pipe. This was not even half way. (dont worry I did clean the rest of the engine bay. )



I used to feel my efforts did not achieve much so I started taking before/after photos. Found them very revealing and useful.


----------



## 91davidw

Cheers 
David


----------



## FJ1000

Not mine, but a mate's, taken last weekend.

Twin turbo V8 R8!










It sounds bonkers - you can hear the turbos spooling up from half a county away - sounds like a jet engine getting ready for takeoff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryGunn

Bay of my Alpina Roadster S -now 13 years old...


----------



## DC240S

2006MY Audi TT Quattro Sport - 1.8T


----------



## 50spence

Gave this a good going over today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brucemillar

My 31 year old Mercedes 300 te 4-Matic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

13 year old 650i


----------



## S800BRN




----------



## S800BRN

andy665 said:


> 13 year old 650i
> 
> View attachment 55201


Better then factory fresh!


----------



## AnthonyUK

My 16 yr old S203


----------



## rojer386

Sticking with the German theme, here is my M140i bay


----------



## ColinG

My new to me XJL 5.0 V8, was in a sorry state under the bonnet when I picked her up. A very quick clean with multi purpose cleaner and some Chemical Guys shine has made it a little more presentable:


----------



## JwilliamsM

My Golf R daily

2018-05-23_08-25-10 by Jason, on Flickr

Our S500 coupe

20171028_124030 by Jason, on Flickr

My old girls Clubman JCW (soon to be repalced by a GLA45)

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr

My M3

IMG_2687 by Jason, on Flickr

My old E46 M3 (god i miss that engine noise)

IMG_2843 by Jason, on Flickr

The mrs Abarth 500

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## great gonzo

RS Focus

-A5-B1-6-DD2-D4-B97-A18.jpg[/img][/url]

Gonz.


----------



## a13x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ennoch

I've seen meatier soup blenders but this is my GF's 1.2 Fabia bay. Given how much sand was in the rest of the car it was funny she complained that the engine was dirty when I was doing the oil, but I gave it a good clean when doing the rest of it and it scrubbed up pretty well:


----------



## Bristle Hound

The wife's new Renault Captur GT Line 1 litre turbo 90bhp 3 cylinder


----------



## The Cueball

This is as clean as the Jeep is getting...:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:

:detailer:


----------



## PugIain

Live from my drive..









Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanP

Some of my previous bays


----------



## Jack R

Third one down looks like a 2JZ if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## IanP

third and fourth are 2JZ


----------



## Jack R

IanP said:


> third and fourth are 2JZ


I thought so but wasn't sure about the 4th I'm guessing by the front lights it's not a supra???


----------



## IanP

JR1982 said:


> I thought so but wasn't sure about the 4th I'm guessing by the front lights it's not a supra???


Nope, 4th one is a 350Z


----------



## Jack R

IanP said:


> Nope, 4th one is a 350Z


No comment! :lol:


----------



## svended

Neighbours two month old Mini Cooper with Copper Works pack. 
Given a full clean yesterday.


----------



## tommyboy40




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## AudiPhil

Here's mine after a tidy up and good serving of Perl, once it warms up I'll give the metal work a good polish.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian245




----------



## brian245

oops, wrong size...................how do I get rid of it?


----------



## horico

V8 Joy!
20181008_142503 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## M4TT17




----------



## brooklandsracer

M4TT17 said:


> View attachment 55860


Thanks Matt for showing a before and after picture as mostly everyone else only shows the finished job, hence you can't really appreciate the work done.
Yours has come up nice but did not really appear dirty to begin with, was it?
What dressing did you use to bring the plastics up bright and shiney? 
Good job:thumb:


----------



## M4TT17

brooklandsracer said:


> Thanks Matt for showing a before and after picture as mostly everyone else only shows the finished job, hence you can't really appreciate the work done.
> Yours has come up nice but did not really appear dirty to begin with, was it?
> What dressing did you use to bring the plastics up bright and shiney?
> Good job:thumb:


It was pretty dusty and there was the usual grime in and around the bay, not terrible though. Bilt Hamber Surfex and some brushes used after covering any visible electrical components. Used 303 aerospace to dress which is really nice. Still needs a lot of work!


----------



## brooklandsracer

M4TT17 said:


> It was pretty dusty and there was the usual grime in and around the bay, not terrible though. Bilt Hamber Surfex and some brushes used after covering any visible electrical components. Used 303 aerospace to dress which is really nice. Still needs a lot of work!


Thanks for the update.
I normally do mine twice a year and intend to get it done before end of month before mot and service are done.
I have some Autoglym engine cleaner to use up as well as Britemax Grimeout and then dress it with Carpro Pearl and Adams in and out spray.
Still amazes me how you can get a 160'000 mile engine to look like it is a few years old rather than 16.


----------



## M4TT17

brooklandsracer said:


> Thanks Matt for showing a before and after picture as mostly everyone else only shows the finished job, hence you can't really appreciate the work done.
> Yours has come up nice but did not really appear dirty to begin with, was it?
> What dressing did you use to bring the plastics up bright and shiney?
> Good job:thumb:


Here's a link to some other pictures in a brief write up I did on another forum


----------



## gargreen7

Long sold now, but my 2007 Suzuki Swift Sport 1.6 RS416


----------



## DanWinfield

G30 5 series cleaned and dressed









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARTB1400

Alfa Romeo MiTo


----------



## ARTB1400

Alfa Romeo MiTo


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is my new M2s Competition engine bay, it will look very different from this in a few weeks time.


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz


----------



## Negaultra7

The Daughters boyfriends car i did a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## Vossman

Negaultra7 said:


> The Daughters boyfriends car i did a couple of weeks ago:


That's a proper engine clean, it's easy to keep a new cars bay clean but to clean one up that's covered in crud is a different kettle of fish, well done.


----------



## Negaultra7

Vossman said:


> That's a proper engine clean, it's easy to keep a new cars bay clean but to clean one up that's covered in crud is a different kettle of fish, well done.


Thanks for the positive comment,

Here is a link of the work ive done on his car if your interested click on the link

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=412520


----------



## bibby142

Superb job. A generous use of your time, with fantastic results.


----------



## shrikep15

My old Astra Coupe 2.2, taken almost 10 years ago when I was selling the car which was 8 years old at the time.


----------



## weez

Not particularly clean, but loving the B58 engine.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is my new look engine bay which has the new glossy carbon fibre Eventuri intake system and glossy carbon fibre engine bay. The guys at Evolve fitted them for me. Here are before and after shots.


----------



## ESS

Focus RS 2.5 
E


----------



## Crafty

All looking a bit grotty










All cleaned up & aerospaced


----------



## G3 Matt

Still my work in progress Fabia vRS project, only been 3 yrs so far....:buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Making the most of this lock down so I decided to paint six small segments on the left of the engine cover with the M colours, I'm quite please with how its come up.


----------



## crxftyyy

Not the greatest turn around but cleaned and coated none the less









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

I had forgotten about this thread...

Here's mine after it's most recent clean 










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

This is the last engine bay pic I took before putting my CLS63 into storage.










And a more recent one of my S320 engine.


----------



## mac1459

340i B58


----------



## Anzafin

- Antti -


----------



## meraredgti




----------



## Zhiguli

Twelve years old 163000 km daily driven Volvo V70N.


----------



## Cookeh

How did you get your mani and block so clean? I can't get my 195k 850s engine anywhere near that clean!


----------



## Zhiguli

Cookeh said:


> How did you get your mani and block so clean? I can't get my 195k 850s engine anywhere near that clean!


Not been doing anything to the mani, it was looking like this when i bought it four years ago. But if you look closer there are oxidation on some of the aluminium parts especially the throttle body.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Youngest little yaris. No turbo power here just pure naturally aspirated hairdryer.























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Belting improvement there :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

My X3's EB :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Sea of black plastic  good for carpro perl 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Still got a way to go on cleaning and it will never be spectacularly tidy but I prefer it to the way most modern engines are hidden under plastic covers









The 650 looks reasonably clean and tidy for a 15 year old


----------



## Kev.O

This is my daily drive:


----------



## Kev.O

My weekend toy:


----------



## Henry_b

4.6 Rover V8

Before 









After


----------



## 47p2

Modern engine bays are boring, nothing to see...


----------



## Commander2874

FK8 Honda Civic Type R
Bilt hamber surfex HD and Carpro perl









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

Just a mess of wires!!!!


----------



## sevenfourate

47p2 said:


> Modern engine bays are boring, nothing to see...


Couldn't agree more.

My little MX-5 was a mass of black plastic under the hood. Like many modern cars.

I spent a little time / effort adding some minimal and hopefully semi-tasteful bling; for a bit of colour / interest...

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## Coatings

My daily and garage queen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Purchased a nice charge cooler cover for my S55 engine and had it painted red to match the oil filter cap and thermostat cover. I also had the aluminium charge pipes changed over to the MMR performance ones to help with increased air flow as the stock plastic pipes were too restrictive. Very pleased with how my engine bay now looks.


----------



## Alex_225

My CLS63's engine. M156 6.2 V8.










My S320's 3.0 V6 diesel










Slightly newer variant of my S' V6 in my other half's ML350cdi










Can't find a close up of this beast of an engine but it's a whopping 131bhp, 1.6 16v in my Twingo 133 Gordini


----------



## dchapman88

The engine bay on my 2016 Civic Type R









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

My Lexus ES300h










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boba fett




----------



## Norbreck21a




----------



## jbeer

My sons first car, 61 plate Ford Fiesta 68,000 miles


----------



## Rappy

Merc C43 V6


----------



## Rappy

Merc C63 V8


----------



## 20vKarlos

Rappy said:


> Merc C43 V6


You've definitely been drawing private parts recently :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rappy

20vKarlos said:


> You've definitely been drawing private parts recently :lol: :lol:


Blimey,


----------



## Rappy

Jag XJ6 V8


----------



## Rappy

Honda S2000 :thumb:


----------



## G3 Matt

A quick one of my 69 Mini 850



And one of my 06 Fabia vRS


----------



## AndyQash

Loving the Mini engine, Matt.


----------



## Coatings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

